# Entertainment Forum > Soapboards Reality Games > Deal Or No Deal >  Crazylea

## Abi

Crazylea's Game
First up to play, is Lea. 

This is the board that you will be playing on. I'll update this after you choose you boxes, so you can look on here to see what is left in the boxes 


Boxes:
   2    6   *9*   13   22

There are 22 boxes. Which one do you want to play with, Lea?

----------


## CrazyLea

Hello Noel  :Stick Out Tongue:  8-)

I pick number 9 please..

----------


## Abi

So theres now 21 boxes left you can choose from, with different amounts of money in each. The contents of the boxes are known only to me, and Rob.

Please pick the 5 boxes you would like to open  :Smile:

----------


## CrazyLea

Okay, I'd like to open..
1, 5, 14, 18 and 21 please..

----------


## Abi

*Box 1: Â£500
Box 5: 10p
Box 14: Â£35000
Box 18: Â£3000
Box 21: Â£50*

Ouch at the Â£35,000!

----------


## CrazyLea

:Crying:  
And so the difficulties begin  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

Scoreboard updated  :Smile: 

BANKERS OFFER: Â£5000

Lea, Deal or No Deal?

----------


## CrazyLea

No deal!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  
..................

----------


## Abi

So can you pick your next 3 boxes please?

----------


## CrazyLea

Oh sorry  :Lol: 

4, 7 and 12 please..

----------


## Abi

*Box 4: Â£1000
Box 7: Â£75,000
Box 12: 1p*

Ouch at the Â£75,000 this time! But the 1p has gone, so..

_BANKERS OFFER: Â£6,500_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## CrazyLea

Ehhh!! This is a hard game  :Lol:  
NO DEAL !  :Embarrassment:  (will she regret that  :Stick Out Tongue: )

Next boxes.. 
16, 17, 19 please..

----------


## Abi

*Box 16: Â£1
Box 17: Â£250,000
Box 19: Â£20,000*

Biggest one gone!!  :EEK!:  

So because of that, and the loss of the Â£20,000 fall back..

BANKERS OFFER: Â£6000

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## CrazyLea

omg omg omg omg!!! I'm gunna think about it for an hour or two.. think what my best thing to do is  :Stick Out Tongue:  I will get back to you then 
 :Crying:

----------


## Abi

> omg omg omg omg!!! I'm gunna think about it for an hour or two.. think what my best thing to do is  I will get back to you then


 :Rotfl:  Bit of an overeaction there!!!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## CrazyLea

Lmao quiet  :Stick Out Tongue:  I panicked  :Stick Out Tongue: 

But I've decided to NO DEAL  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Boxes..
8, 11, 15

----------


## Abi

*Box 8: Â£50,000
Box 11: Â£10
Box 15: Â£750*

Lost your backup now...

But as you have got rid of 2 blues, and the banker wants you gone ( :Stick Out Tongue:  )

_Bankers offer: Â£10,000_

Deal or No Deal?

----------


## CrazyLea

What the hells back up  :Stick Out Tongue:  

and  :Lol:  I'll get back to you.. hold a tick :P

----------


## CrazyLea

How dare you abi.. trying to get rid :P
I've thought about it.. NO DEAL
and 3, 10 and 20!

----------


## Abi

*Box 3: Â£15000
Box 10: Â£250
Box 20: Â£100*

Lost another backup.. oppps..

_Bankers offer: Â£14,000_

He advices you take this, as if you lose the Â£100,000, you wont get another offer near this  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CrazyLea

You haven't explaint what back ups are  :Crying:  

but mehhh DEAL !!!  :Sad:

----------


## Abi

> You haven't explaint what back ups are  
> 
> but mehhh DEAL !!!


Lea Leaves with Â£14,000!

Back ups are basically, if you had lost the Â£100,000, you wouldn't have another large one to mean that you dont leave with nothing... if that makes sense..

So now, we'll see if you've done the right thing. If you had not dealt, what 3 boxes would you have choosen next?

----------


## CrazyLea

Mehh you should have explained that before I began  :Stick Out Tongue:  Future contestants take note  :Stick Out Tongue: 

and ermmm 2, 13, 22

----------


## Abi

*Box 2: Â£5
Box 13: Â£100,000
Box 22: Â£10,000*

So you would have been left with this;



At this point, the banker would have offered you Â£1,500. Would you have dealt, or no dealt?

----------


## CrazyLea

I would hav no dealt!! 
So I think I did the right thing  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Abi

We already know that you dealt at the best time you could have, and got the most money you could, but what was in your box? What was the scale of the win?

Lea, in your box, you had Â£5000!!

*Welldone on winning Â£14,000. You will now be put onto the leaderboard*

----------

CrazyLea (21-01-2007)

----------


## CrazyLea

Wow well I'm actaully rather happy. Probs not the best in the whole thing, but hey, I did well  :Lol:  Spesh as I've only seen it twice  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Very big thanks to Abi!!! It was fab!! Looking forward to seeing everyone else  :Big Grin:  
and Well done to Rob too. For being there  :Lol:

----------


## Kim

> Wow well I'm actaully rather happy. Probs not the best in the whole thing, but hey, I did well  Spesh as I've only seen it twice 
> 
> Very big thanks to Abi!!! It was fab!! Looking forward to seeing everyone else  
> and Well done to Rob too. For being there


Lol I have the DVD game and once I swapped Â£100,000 for 1p. The most I've got on there is Â£10,000. Well done Lea, and to Abi and Rob for organising this  :Cheer:

----------


## Behemoth

> and to Abi and Rob for organising this


Don't thank me! This was all Abi's idea and it's her who is running it. I'm just the independent witness (get me!) so Abi can't be accused of cheating.

----------

CrazyLea (21-01-2007)

----------


## Katy

well done Lea, i have only seen it twice and i was really confused wathcing you, but you did really well, Well Done.

----------


## Behemoth

Checked this game and it hasnât been fixed  :Smile:

----------

